# MUNOZ KUSTOMS INTERIORS



## MUNOZ KUSTOMS (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## MUNOZ KUSTOMS (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## MUNOZ KUSTOMS (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks good, where are u located?


----------



## MUNOZ KUSTOMS (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Sep 5 2010, 12:57 AM~18489671
> *Looks good, where are u located?
> *



located in pleasant grove give me a call 214-710-6637 munoz for more information


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

You did a good job on Gilberts bomb


----------



## MUNOZ KUSTOMS (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Sep 5 2010, 09:35 PM~18494623
> * You did a good job on Gilberts bomb
> *


thanks let me know if there anythin i can do for your ride


----------



## MUNOZ KUSTOMS (Aug 12, 2010)

DOING 1600 SPECIAL ALL ORIGINAL 214-710-6637 MUNOZ
MORE PICS AT WWW.MUNOZKUSTOMS.WEBS.COM


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE LET ME TRY AND GET 69 DROP TOO U!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANNYS (Jan 13, 2011)

where you at


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

HOW MUCH U CHARGE FOR 2 FRONT SEATS AND BACK SEAT TO MY TRUCK 05 F150


----------



## swagg123 (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MUNOZ KUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 08:52 PM~18475070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your work is crazy bro!!!  :wow:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anybody know how to get a hold of this guy???


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Big Bruce said:


> Does anybody know how to get a hold of this guy???


Anybody in the dfw knows his number he's been having my ride for a while and I've been trying to find him his number is disconnected hit me up pm or anything if u got his number ???


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuck this guy he had my ride for almost 2 yrs and still didn't finish it I just went back down there and picked.my ride up cause he didn't finish...that's after his phone got cut off and I still didn't get to talk to his punk ass ..


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

2 YRS!!!!!! LOL SORRY I HAD TO LAUGH, BUT YES I HAD A SIMILAR INSIDENT!! THEY SUCK BALLS!!


Big Bruce said:


> Fuck this guy he had my ride for almost 2 yrs and still didn't finish it I just went back down there and picked.my ride up cause he didn't finish...that's after his phone got cut off and I still didn't get to talk to his punk ass ..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

MYERS60 said:


> 2 YRS!!!!!! LOL SORRY I HAD TO LAUGH, BUT YES I HAD A SIMILAR INSIDENT!! THEY SUCK BALLS!!


With this guy ??


----------



## rodgarza15 (May 22, 2013)

Thats my car right there on his pics (the black 64) ... This guy took 8 months to finish it, he did a good job but he took way too long. I took another car of mine to this guy and I had to pick up my interior after about a year and a half cuz he never started on it.. I gave him 600 down and he never bought the material for the job and when I picked up my stuff he didnt have any money to give me.. Now this sorry muther fucker cut his phone off and wont answer his door and like a pussy he cant tell me in my face when hes gonna have my money


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ya Homie I fill u I was told that that fool is locked up in Mexico but Fuck him


----------

